# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour Hà Nội - Hạ Long 1 ngày khởi hành hàng ngày

## cattourncn

**HÀ NỘI – HẠ LONG – HÀ NỘI*Thời gian : 1 ngày , khởi hành : Hàng ngày****Giới thiệu:* Sự hùng vĩ của thiên nhiên, sự giao hòa giữa trời và đất, núi và nước luôn hấp dẫn du khách đến vịnh Hạ Long. Những con tàu như những tòa lâu đài trên biển tấp nập vào ra. Những chiếc canô xé mình trong dòng nước tĩnh lặng, tung bọt trắng xóa giữa làn nước biển trong xanh. Hoàng hôn dần buông trên vịnh Hạ Long, biển lấp lánh như những dát vàng tạo thành vẻ đẹp huyền bí và thơ mộng.
*
*
*SÁNG: HÀ NỘI – HẠ LONG (Ăn trưa )*
*08h00:* Hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại Nhà hát lớn, khởi hành đi Hạ Long, Trên đường đi quý khách dừng chân tại *Hải Dương* nghỉ ngơi. 
*10h30:* Xe đến Hạ Long. Quý khách lên Tàu đi tham quan *Hạ Long*- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm *Động Thiên Cung* và *hang Đầu Gỗ* 
*12h00 :* Quý Khách sẽ dùng bữa trưa trên du thuyền, thưởng lãm khung cảnh hùng vĩ của *Vịnh Hạ Long*.
*
*CHIỀU: VỊNH HẠ LONG – HÀ NỘI*
*14h00*: Chiều quý khách sẽ được đi thuyền thăm vịnh Hạ Long. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa *Hạ Long* với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới kỳ bí trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: đỉnh *Lư Hương, hòn Chó Đá, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc*... 
*16h30*: Xe đón Quý khách rời *Hạ Long* về Hà Nội, dừng chân ở nhà hàng *Hải Dương*, mua đặc sản làm quà... 
*19h30:* Xe đưa quý khách về *Hà Nội* kết thúc chương trình, tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.
*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI :* *650.000* *VNĐ / 1 KHÁCH**( Giá trên áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn)*Chi tiết quý khách vui lòng liên hệ *Hotline: 0915.371.489****
*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

Xe ô tô du lịch, chất lượng cao .Các bữa ăn tiêu chuẩn theo chương trình 120.000 VNĐ/ 1 khách Hướng dẫn viên thành thạo nhiệt tình.1 chai nước suối / khách / ngày.Du thuyền Hạ long 2 tầng sang trọng .
*
*KHÔNG BAO GỒM :*

Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, bảo hiểm du lịch, hoá đơn VAT...
*
*TRẺ EM :*
1. Trẻ em dưới 1-3 tuổi miễn phí 100%, ăn ngủ cùng bố mẹ, 2 người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi.
2. *Trẻ em từ 4-7 tuổi tính 50% giá tour của người lớn.
3. Trẻ em 8-9 tuổi tính 70% giá tour người lớn
4. Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên tính bằng 1 suất người lớn.


Chi tiết quý khách vui lòng liên hệ *Hotline: 0915.371.489*
*CÔNG TY TNHH CAT TOUR VIỆT NAM* 
Tầng 16, Toà nhà 137 Nguyễn Ngọc Vũ, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội 
Tel: 04.6281.4311 (101 – 105 ), *Hotline: 0915.371.489* ; Fax: 04.6281.4309 
Website: www.cattour.vn ; www.luhanhvietnam.info
*

----------

